# vet costs?



## dan354 (Dec 20, 2012)

I was wondering what the cost is to have a vet come out and do a c-section and some other vet related costs that are associated with raising goats.
I have always treated my critters humanely and I just want to be somewhat prepared.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Vets vary so much it is hard to say. My one vet is expensive and my C-section bill including the emergency fee and everything was $800. I have another vet that I use and unfortunately had another C-section done and the cost was $350 including emergency fee. So you can guess who I will call if I need another one. I would just call vets and find out their fees.

If you have never used a vet before, I would call them out every once in a while to have a fecal done or send a blood test in or just something. Most vets won't come out on emergencies if you aren't a regular customer. At least in my area they won't.

By the way, you will probably have to take the goat in to the office for a C-section, even if the vet comes out to the farm. Many vets won't operate on the farm because of it not being sterile.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Having a vet in your back pocket is always good insurance as Ksalvagno has said in so many words.
I once wanted a doe induced. They said I had to bring her in.
With any surgury they are going to have to have her in the clinic.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

I would call your vet and ask what it would cost. Round and about. But remember, if something extra is performed, it will cost more than quoted.


----------

